
OverHear.us: Corporate Gossip 2.0 - jcwentz
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/04/overhearus-corporate-gossip-2/
======
richcollins
Any word on how they will deal with employee fears about being sent a signup
verification link to their work email address?

~~~
someremains
if they get an email w/ the verify link, they don't have to enter their email
at all.

~~~
ledzzz
you can invite yourself to your workplace from home. along with your
coworkers.

------
ralph
Site swamped? Takes ages to display the front page, if it manages to complete.

